# Game 58: Detroit Pistons @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Detroit Pistons* 47-9 *@* *Denver Nuggets* 30-27

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Wednesday, March 1, 2006
*TV:* WB 20, Altitude
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver,CO

*Detroit Pistons*






































*Projected Detroit Pistons Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 1 Chauncey Billups 6-3 202 9/25/76 8 Colorado 
*SG -* 32 Richard Hamilton 6-7 193 2/14/78 6 Connecticut 
*SF -* 22 Tayshaun Prince 6-9 215 2/28/80 3 Kentucky 
*PF -* 36 Rasheed Wallace 6-11 230 9/17/74 10 North Carolina 
*C -* 3 Ben Wallace 6-9 240 9/10/74 9 Virginia Union

*Detroit Pistons Reserves*
10 Lindsey Hunter PG 6-2 195 12/3/70 12 Jackson State 
20 Carlos Delfino SG 6-6 230 8/29/82 1 None 
5 Maurice Evans SG 6-5 220 11/8/78 4 Texas 
24 Antonio McDyess PF 6-9 245 9/7/74 10 Alabama 
34 Dale Davis C 6-11 252 3/25/69 14 Clemson

*Detroit Pistons Players Stats:*










*Detroit Pistons Head Coach:*








*Flip Saunders*

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah
*SG* - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
*21 Ruben Patterson SF 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati* 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
*30 Reggie Evans PF 6-8 245 5/18/80 3 Iowa*

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Pistons and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: :clap: :cheers: 

This is a big game for the Nuggets. We are coming off an awful loss against the Bucks. Now we have the best team in the league to play. If the Nuggets can pull out this win, it could propel us back on our winning ways. Also as a Nuggets fan I'd love it if we were the ones to give the Pistons their 10th loss of the year. However the last time we played the Pistons in Detroit they smoked us. We lost by at least 20 point, but probably even more. Melo should have a much better game, but we need a great team game to get a win against the mighty Pistons.

Let's Go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

this is where im gonna miss najera...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> this is where im gonna miss najera...


Evans vs. Big Ben in the rebounding battle should be interesting


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with a sick cross over on Prince, and finished the play with a dunk!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Earl Boykins with the and one!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo and Kenyon playing with fire in their eyes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boykins with the three ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenyon with the assist on the alley oop to Carmelo! yeah baby.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets have a real shot at giving the Pistons their 10th loss of the season. :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenyon Martin with a huge dunk off the Oop!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great game so far. Let's go Nuggets! Beat the Pistons.
88 -80 in the 4th Nuggets up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenyon Martin with the big 3 ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KENYON MARTIN with the STEP BACK 3 BALL!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Miller to Melo for the Oop dunk Nuggets up by 12 points against the Pistons in the 4th!! :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with the break away dunk!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets beat the Pistons!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great game by the Nuggets wow! Hope all you Nuggets fans out there got to see this game like me. :banana: :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats to the Nuggets. I guess this is a set nearer to the the team proving that they won't be pushed around by the Suns when they meet up in the 2nd round of the playoffs (which in my opinion, is inevitable. ).


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pj5 said:


> Congrats to the Nuggets. I guess this is a set nearer to the the team proving that they won't be pushed around by the Suns when they meet up in the 2nd round of the playoffs (which in my opinion, is inevitable. ).


Patterson and Evans give the Nuggets so much more punch with their heart and hustle. Can't wait to see how the Nuggets finish up the 2nd half of the season. Suns/Nuggets would be a great playoff series. One I like our chances in. :biggrin:


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Good win for Nuggets.....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> Good win for Nuggets.....


You guys are bound to lose more then that great Bulls team. However the Pistons are still the best team in the league IMO with the Mavs/Spurs right behind. Kind of like this.

1A Pistons
1B Spurs
1C Mavs


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sounds like the Nuggets played as well as the box score looks.

Appears to be another solid deadline deal for Kiki


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Great game by the Nuggets wow! Hope all you Nuggets fans out there got to see this game like me. :banana: :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


i hate work 

did anyone NOT play well?

k-mart is the answer to our perimeter offense...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> k-mart is the answer to our perimeter offense...


:rofl: :laugh: :rotf:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

so is k-mart officially "healthy" now??? cuz im sick of the inconsistancy! when he "tries" he can be VERY dominant...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Holy ****, look at the rebounding numbers. The Nuggets out rebounded the Pistons 59-35 and 22-8 on the offensive glass. *I repeat, the Nuggets almost had as many offensive rebounds as the Pistons had rebounds*

Tonight the starting front court that Kiki invested in was outstanding. If this continues, I love the Nuggets playoff chances with the depth Najera, Evans, Paterson and Elson behind them.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Holy ****, look at the rebounding numbers. The Nuggets out rebounded the Pistons 59-35
> 
> Tonight the starting front court that Kiki invested in was outstanding. If this continues, I love the Nuggets playoff chances with the depth Najera, Evans, Paterson and Elson behind them.


i saw that! double figures for k-mart, evans and camby? 20 for camby? AND 5 BLOCKS!!!???

so thats the REAL DPOY, huh?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> so is k-mart officially "healthy" now??? cuz im sick of the inconsistancy! when he "tries" he can be VERY dominant...


Only time will tell. I'll be very curious to try to read between the lines of any quotes in the RMN and Post tomorrow.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

when hes bringing the intensity, he is a very dangerous man. maybe hes like shaq and only tries the last 30 games of the season...????


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i hate work
> 
> did anyone NOT play well?
> 
> k-mart is the answer to our perimeter offense...


Actually the answer for tonight was K-Mart's 3 point shots during the 4th quarter. They were HUGE and kept the Pistons at bay. After those shots kept going down it brought so much energy in to the Arena the place was rocking. :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> so is k-mart officially "healthy" now??? cuz im sick of the inconsistancy! when he "tries" he can be VERY dominant...


He seems to be playing at a high level, but I'm not ready to say Kenyon is healthy until he's able to play more then 5 games in a row, and not sit a few games out. However tonight Kenyon was vintage K-Mart.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> He seems to be playing at a high level, but I'm not ready to say Kenyon is healthy until he's able to play more then 5 games in a row, and not sit a few games out. However tonight Kenyon was vintage K-Mart.


thats what i like to hear! looks like he will definetely be 100% or close come playoff time...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> thats what i like to hear! looks like he will definetely be 100% or close come playoff time...


True, we need him playing at a high level. K-Mart had some vintage dunks on the Wallace's. The guy is immensely talented just been riddled with injuries.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> True, we need him playing at a high level. K-Mart had some vintage dunks on the Wallace's. The guy is immensely talented just been riddled with injuries.


his inconsistancy kills him and it pisses me off so much! but when hes on, HES ON!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> his inconsistancy kills him and it pisses me off so much! but when hes on, HES ON!


Well thats why patience is a virtue. Besides tonight is a night to be happy and commend K-Mart, and the Nuggets for giving the Pistons their 10th Loss of the season! :banana:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Well thats why patience is a virtue. Besides tonight is a night to be happy and commend K-Mart, and the Nuggets for giving the Pistons their 10th Loss of the season! :banana:


we need to start beating the easy teams now


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

Nugs can take on the Suns IMHO. It's just a matter of focus. In the playoffs, you get to concentrate on one team at a time so that'll help them a lot. The Suns don't play defense and history has proven that that could be the downfall of a team during the playoffs. Anyway good luck to you guys.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I really like the balance in their rotation after this last trade; roles are clearly defined here.

With Kiki managing the roster and Karl directing the players, this franchise is in really great shape.


----------

